# RRMC Band



## RHLIDRUMMER (21 Sep 2013)

Looking for any info and photos of the RRMC Drum and Bugle Band for a book on CF Trumpet and Bugle Bands.
Any assistance s most appreciated.


----------



## Good2Golf (21 Sep 2013)

Last played 17-1/2 years ago.   Although technically not the same organization, you might be able to get some historical information from Royal Roads University.

Decent recordings of 'Hatley Park', 'Black Bear', 'The Maple Leaf Forever' and other RRMC Band favorites are pretty rare these days.

Regards 
G2G


----------



## SeaKingTacco (21 Sep 2013)

The RRU museum (down in the old clothing stores) has a pretty decent collection of photos, G2G.


----------



## Good2Golf (21 Sep 2013)

Thanks SKT; I'll have to check it out for old times' sake.

Cheers


----------



## SeaKingTacco (21 Sep 2013)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Thanks SKT; I'll have to check it out for old times' sake.
> 
> Cheers



I may have noticed you in one or two of the photos...


----------



## Good2Golf (21 Sep 2013)

Did they have photographic paper back then???


----------



## SeaKingTacco (22 Sep 2013)

Yes.  You were thinner.... ;D


----------



## Good2Golf (22 Sep 2013)

LOL...I think 'scrawny' was the word you were looking for, SKT.

RHLI, sorry about the de-rail.  If it helps, I can attest that the RRMC Band was one of the best in its day...

Regards
G2G


----------



## SeaKingTacco (22 Sep 2013)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> LOL...I think 'scrawny' was the word you were looking for, SKT.
> 
> RHLI, sorry about the de-rail.  If it helps, I can attest that the RRMC Band was one of the best in its day...
> 
> ...



I second that.  For a bunch full time cadets, part-time bandsmen, the music was really, really good.


----------

